# Bare Knuckle Aftermath pickups!



## Guitarholic (Oct 5, 2010)

There's nothing like coming home from work with your wife waiting for you saying "Honey, a package arrived for you today"

THANK YOU TIM! He is just awesome!!! I'll ask Jake or Misha to help me record a few samples of the BKP Aftermath (It's for my RG1527MGW):


----------



## C-PIG (Oct 5, 2010)

is this pickup released as a production model yet??


----------



## sevenstringj (Oct 5, 2010)

MOAR DETAILS! NAO!!!


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 5, 2010)

No, it hasn't been released as a production model yet. But very soon. More details here:

Ceramic Nailbomb and "The Aftermath" Custom pickup, remixed old mix removed


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 5, 2010)

It will be soon yes. Its pretty much a slightly tweaked Painkiller.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 6, 2010)

What are the tweaks to the painkiller design?


----------



## sol niger 333 (Oct 7, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> It will be soon yes. Its pretty much a slightly tweaked Painkiller.



I'm interested in this too. If they've smoothed out the spikiness of the painkiller and tightened it's bum up a bit I'll be all over it. Twin allen bolt design? Any ceramic warpig DNA in there?


----------



## ILuvPillows (Oct 8, 2010)

Solid black covers!? I hope they become a standard pickup option aswell.


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 8, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> I'm interested in this too. If they've smoothed out the spikiness of the painkiller and tightened it's bum up a bit I'll be all over it. Twin allen bolt design? Any ceramic warpig DNA in there?



Yes, it's a twin polepiece design, and it's pretty much exactly what you're hoping. Tightest pickup BKP makes, less of the Painkiller's love-or-hate upper-mid spike.



ILuvPillows said:


> Solid black covers!? I hope they become a standard pickup option aswell.



They are a standard option, just specify when you order. You can get the "no-holes" covers in all of the finishes too, not just black.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Oct 8, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> They are a standard option, just specify when you order. You can get the "no-holes" covers in all of the finishes too, not just black.


 

Best revelation i've had all week, *tears of joy*.


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 8, 2010)

ILuvPillows said:


> Best revelation i've had all week, *tears of joy*.







C-PIG said:


> is this pickup released as a production model yet??



It is, just not on the site yet. If you call or email BKP you should be able to order them


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 8, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> It is, just not on the site yet. If you call or email BKP you should be able to order them



Thanks for clarifying that Adam!  I just dropped the guitar off at Washington Music. Should have it back next week and then maybe go over to Misha's to record some samples.
Jan


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 8, 2010)

Is Tim going to be able to make an 8 string version as well? If this is BKP's tightest pickup, I'm going to be all over this shizz!


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 8, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> Is Tim going to be able to make an 8 string version as well? If this is BKP's tightest pickup, I'm going to be all over this shizz!



He might! Just shoot him an email and ask him about it


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 8, 2010)

When do I get a free set?

When will Tim make some fucking bass pickups.


----------



## Xifter (Oct 10, 2010)

Need clips!! MOAR details on release date 

I know Tim just recommended the Painkiller to Keith Merrow for his style and I am pretty much of the mold as that ... but the thought that this is a tightened painkiller is intriguing. Now I don't know what to do... Painkiller or wait on the Aftermath's release


----------



## Metalus (Oct 21, 2010)

After hearing the clips on Misha's soundclick I have to say im sold. It sound incredibly tight, and the chugs are disgustingly heavy. Is there a release date for the pickup? Im highly considering buying one for my S7420 and replacing the D Activator.


----------



## brainchild (Oct 21, 2010)

check out this thread. BKP Aftermath?


----------



## MDV (Oct 21, 2010)

Ah, someone else got some!

Congrats 

I got the first one that wasnt one of Tims own about a year ago, and recorded the right side of the clip above with it. I also gave it its name! (What do I win? )

Stunning pickups. Phenomenally tight, aggressive, percussive. The closest relative is the painkiller, but they arent that similar; the aftermath is a darker voicing, more low mid grunt, tighter, no high mid spike (but a far bit of much smoother high mids). 

I'm tracking with one right now (well, not RIGHT now) so I'll post the recording when its finished. 

The previous one I did had a ceramic nailbomb on the left.


----------



## MDV (Oct 21, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> I'm interested in this too. If they've smoothed out the spikiness of the painkiller and tightened it's bum up a bit I'll be all over it. Twin allen bolt design? Any ceramic warpig DNA in there?



Not really. Its double screw pole is used to add bass and low mids to a bright wind. Its not as hot as the C-Pig, nor nearly as compressed or bassy, its a lot tighter and punchier than a c-pig. 

Like I say, its closest relative is the painkiller, but they're really quite different.


----------



## MDV (Oct 21, 2010)

Here you go - EXTREMELY rough, not even any bass on it, aftermath left and right in the Legra Aurora, through a Pittbull CL 100, Ubercab, swamp thang, MD421, very low volume; just dialed in something tolerable so I could get the DIs and reamp it at a sensible volume with more carefull dialing in and mic placement later. That hasnt happened yet, but heres a riff

http://soundcloud.com/mdv/aftermath-holy-tyranny-happy-riff-exerpt


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 21, 2010)

*SAMPLES ARE UP* (for those who don't know it yet) !!!

I uploaded it to my myspace (no soundclick account yet): 
Mimesis on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

But it's also on Misha's soundclick: 
Music page of Bulb - MP3 music page on SoundClick

Enjoy!


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 21, 2010)

MDV said:


> Ah, someone else got some!
> 
> Congrats
> 
> ...



Yup, after reading your post on the BKP forum and talking to Tim about it I just thought I'd give it a shoot. It sounded just too good to be true, hehe. I think I actually got the first 7-string of these.

Misha A/B'd them against his MusicMan Petrucci Koa (DiMarzio Liquid Fire /Crunch Lab) and his Bernie Rico Jr. (forgot what pickups that thing has) and the Aftermath in my Ibby sounded a lot tighter than both of the guitars. We were both surprised just how clear and articulated each note sounds. So punchy, direct and percussive. The neck pickup especially sounds phenomenal!


----------



## MDV (Oct 21, 2010)

Guitarholic said:


> Yup, after reading your post on the BKP forum and talking to Tim about it I just thought I'd give it a shoot. It sounded just too good to be true, hehe. I think I actually got the first 7-string of these.
> 
> Misha A/B'd them against his MusicMan Petrucci Koa (DiMarzio Liquid Fire /Crunch Lab) and his Bernie Rico Jr. (forgot what pickups that thing has) and the Aftermath in my Ibby sounded a lot tighter than both of the guitars. We were both surprised just how clear and articulated each note sounds. So punchy, direct and percussive. The neck pickup especially sounds phenomenal!



Thats pretty consistent with my experience. Their tightness is pretty through the roof. My desription in the BK players thread (linked above) wasnt hyperbole; they are that tight, and they are that clear, and they are that aggressive. Also very dynamic for such a hot pickup. 

Anyway, I knew the release was approaching, but I still thought that getting one is an at-tims-discretion thing; if he offers it or says yes then well done. I didnt think they were openly available on request (people have been refused since I got my first one).


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 21, 2010)

MDV said:


> Thats pretty consistent with my experience. Their tightness is pretty through the roof. My desription in the BK players thread (linked above) wasnt hyperbole; they are that tight, and they are that clear, and they are that aggressive. Also very dynamic for such a hot pickup.
> 
> Anyway, I knew the release was approaching, but I still thought that getting one is an at-tims-discretion thing; if he offers it or says yes then well done. I didnt think they were openly available on request (people have been refused since I got my first one).



Well, I got in touch with him two months ago after I read your thread. I think he's still tweaking the neck pickup but they are almost ready. Just a few more weeks and they will be available to everyone out there. It's worth the wait, trust me!!!


----------



## MDV (Oct 21, 2010)

Guitarholic said:


> Well, I got in touch with him two months ago after I read your thread. I think he's still tweaking the neck pickup but they are almost ready. Just a few more weeks and they will be available to everyone out there. *It's worth the wait, trust me*!!!



Oh, dont say that; there was some confusion a little after I first posted the track I used the aftermath in with a dealer called nick complaining about losing sales because of this mythical BK that he didnt know about and people choosing to wait for it and not buy current BKs and....anyway, its probably not good form to talk about that here, so I'll leave it there  

Tim put a shitload of effort into the neck: I dont have one because when I got the original bridge it was a long way off completion. 

AFAIK youre the first person to get a complete aftermath set, so congrats!


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 21, 2010)

MDV said:


> Oh, dont say that; there was some confusion a little after I first posted the track I used the aftermath in with a dealer called nick complaining about losing sales because of this mythical BK that he didnt know about and people choosing to wait for it and not buy current BKs and....anyway, its probably not good form to talk about that here, so I'll leave it there
> 
> Tim put a shitload of effort into the neck: I dont have one because when I got the original bridge it was a long way off completion.
> 
> AFAIK youre the first person to get a complete aftermath set, so congrats!



Apologies to Nick!!! Really do not want to cause him losing sales.

And woot! What do I win?


----------



## MDV (Oct 21, 2010)

Guitarholic said:


> Apologies to Nick!!! Really do not want to cause him losing sales.
> 
> And woot! What do I win?



Yeah; I asked tim if he minded me recommending it when it fit someones needs on the BK boards (and if he minded me putting the aftermath track up round last christmas) and he was fine with it, but apparently this fella suffered for it and orders started getting refused, so I decided to keep my trap (more or less) shut about it. Didnt realise it would cause anyone any grief (and nor did Tim). Between then and now, Tim offers it when he wants to or its an option for certain people but thats it. 

Now, I dont know, and I'm not going to bug Tim while hes on holiday to find out. I got my aftermaths; you lot are on your own. MWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JDC (Oct 21, 2010)

Just heard the Bulb aftermath clip, MDV I should have known you posted on here.

Heard his aftermath last Saturday, it was epic! 

Any idea what that MJW amp was? Some kind of hot rodded JTM or JCM800 clone?


----------



## MDV (Oct 21, 2010)

That was a prototype of the MJW Electra, martins first high gain amp.


----------



## JDC (Oct 21, 2010)

Will it be yours? Any specs or anything it's based off?

I spend most of Sunday hunting down good pitbull clips and I have gas now


----------



## MDV (Oct 21, 2010)

Theres an aftermath/pitbull clip on page 1 of this very thread  

Perhaps. Not terribly likely though. It was a nice amp, I rather liked it. But I have lots of amps already, so I have to wonder what it would add that the others cant do. All I know is that it was 30W, cathode biased, EL34.


----------



## JDC (Oct 21, 2010)

tried it before, soundcloud is being weird on me and won't play it


----------



## MDV (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, its been a bit strange for me too. No matter: 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3702469/Aftermath - Holy tyranny - Happy riff exerpt.mp3


----------



## technomancer (Oct 21, 2010)

MDV said:


> Oh, dont say that; there was some confusion a little after I first posted the track I used the aftermath in with a dealer called nick complaining about losing sales because of this mythical BK that he didnt know about and people choosing to wait for it and not buy current BKs and....anyway, its probably not good form to talk about that here, so I'll leave it there
> 
> Tim put a shitload of effort into the neck: I dont have one because when I got the original bridge it was a long way off completion.
> 
> AFAIK youre the first person to get a complete aftermath set, so congrats!



That would be Zimbloth who already posted to the thread. No need to discuss stuff from other sites (issues there not information ), but definitely do not limit your discussion of current or forthcoming pickups. As most people that post to the BKP forums know there are several different pups that are readily available if you know to ask for them but that aren't on the BKP website yet.


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 21, 2010)

MDV said:


> AFAIK youre the first person to get a complete aftermath set, so congrats!



I actually pipped him to the post on that, but I haven't got mine installed yet


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Oct 21, 2010)

After hearing the sound clip, I think I might have found a set of BKP's I might spring for for one of the 7's I got. I just sent an email asking for availabilty to re-wind a couple of pickups I could send to do it. Am waiting on a reply...


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 21, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> I actually pipped him to the post on that, but I haven't got mine installed yet



Mwahaha, I win Nolly


----------



## bulb (Oct 21, 2010)

well...welll im the first brown person to play the set, so there!!!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 21, 2010)

^ maybe that'll move you up a rank to 22 in Brown Magazine 

I'm sort of wishing I hadn't pre-ordered the Painkillers for the white guitar I have in progress... an all black covered set of Aftermaths like Guitarholic's would have been pretty cool in that guitar.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 21, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I'm sort of wishing I hadn't pre-ordered the Painkillers for the white guitar I have in progress... an all black covered set of Aftermaths like Guitarholic's would have been pretty cool in that guitar.



Woohoo! I win again


----------



## paintkilz (Oct 21, 2010)

yea i just got a coldsweat8 and totally would of loved to have gotten this. i already messaged asking about a rewind of either my agile pup or the coldsweat itself.


----------



## onefingersweep (Oct 22, 2010)

Seems like a great pickup, tighter than a PK but with less high mid? Seems like the ideal pickup for me, I hate too prominent high mids but love the bass with them cranked, catch 22 



bulb said:


> well...welll im the first brown person to play the set, so there!!!


----------



## Junnage (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, and I find out about this a day after I order a set of Cold Sweats. I've definitely got to try these out sometime soon!


----------



## MDV (Oct 27, 2010)

For those interested, the aftermath is released tomorrow. Keep an eye on the BK site and forum for a few days.


----------



## windu (Oct 27, 2010)

iv been holding off on getting some bkps for my 7 stringer, and from what everyone is describing and from bulbs soundclick i think im finally done waiting. it sounds like the ideal pickup for me. i got a esp ltd h-307, and im excited to finally get a decent pair of pickups for it! anyone seeing any problem with a combo like that?


----------



## Fionn (Oct 27, 2010)

okay now i really need to head down there and try a few, especially the aftermath!!!


----------



## brainchild (Oct 27, 2010)

MDV said:


> For those interested, the aftermath is released tomorrow. Keep an eye on the BK site and forum for a few days.




excellent


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok so the clip im hearing from SoundClick is the RG1527 with 25.5 scale? Tuned to what? Sounds low as fuck like an 8 but still extremely tight. It sounds badass. I wish my recordings sounded that good. Are you in a band? Do you have a cd or some shit I could buy?


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 28, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> Ok so the clip im hearing from SoundClick is the RG1527 with 25.5 scale? Tuned to what? Sounds low as fuck like an 8 but still extremely tight. It sounds badass. I wish my recordings sounded that good. Are you in a band? Do you have a cd or some shit I could buy?



Lots of questions, haha. 

The guitar used in that clip is an Ibanez RG1527MGW (the white one with the maple fretboard). Tuning (low to high) is Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb.
I'm not in a band, no. But it was Misha from Periphery playing my guitar in that clip anyways. He wrote, recorded and edited that clip. If you like the music I highly suggest you check out his band -> PERIPHERY on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
I'm sure you'll like it!


----------



## GUT-G (Oct 28, 2010)

Goddamit! I've been waiting months to get a Painkiller in the bridge of my Bari. Finally got the cash so I went to my local guitar shop to order one and asked them to install it for me...very happy in anticipation... and now I find out about this!!! 

I might have to ask them to order me one of these instead, maybe? Sounds like it is an improvement on the Painkiller.


----------



## Alekke (Oct 29, 2010)

If there will be an all black 8 string Aftermath available, I'm selling my M8 presto!


----------



## GUT-G (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes! They are ordering me an Aftermath. The guy at my local guitar shop spoke to Bareknuckle and they said because its so new they still need to make mine!


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 29, 2010)

If I had a bigger budget I would get a set of Aftermaths instead of a Crunch Lab/Liquifire set... I hope the CL is tight compared to this or the Painkiller.


----------



## bulb (Oct 29, 2010)

the 6 string CL is pretty tight, not BKP tight but i like them, the 7 string Crunchlab version is not however and those are getting replaced by aftermaths


----------



## onefingersweep (Oct 29, 2010)

It's up for sale in the BKP-shop now!


----------



## ryanlieksguitar (Oct 30, 2010)

ordered my set a few nights ago - might be delayed cause I asked for a cover colouring that isn't standard.


It's for my EC-400 (a 6er), so replacing EMGs.


I'll get clips up asap for e'erbody, probably not djent stuff, cause there's gonna be a plethora of djenting clips for them if what I've heard so far is any indication.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, I'm actually really very intrigued about this... One day I shall try one.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 30, 2010)

Ordered an aftermath in zebra for my new 2027x today.


----------



## GUT-G (Oct 30, 2010)

^

Thats cool man! Can't wait for mine either! Should be here mid week.


----------



## guitar4tw (Oct 30, 2010)

Bah, just got done ordering a nailbomb set for my agile 7-string and a ceramic warpig for my new six string (rga 121, NGD thread coming soon!).

Then I find out about this... Oh well, the pickups I've ordered are also awesome, so I'll get the aftermath for another guitar. Planning to buy a caparison dellinger 7 in early 2011, so I'll probably end up getting a set for it.


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 30, 2010)

bulb said:


> the 6 string CL is pretty tight, not BKP tight but i like them, the 7 string Crunchlab version is not however and those are getting replaced by aftermaths



Damn I got the 7 string version... FUUUUUUUU- Well, as long as it sounds good, it'll do.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 30, 2010)

^lol I have the six string CL


----------



## Gitte (Oct 31, 2010)

so, what do you guys think. would this be a good set? An Aftermath in the Bridge and a Mule in the neck? i wanna have a crispy humbucker for nice cleans in the neck.. what do you suggest? 
thanks guys


----------



## technomancer (Oct 31, 2010)

You'd have a pretty massive volume drop on the neck pickup...


----------



## Gitte (Oct 31, 2010)

technomancer said:


> You'd have a pretty massive volume drop on the neck pickup...



so what do you suggest? what should i put in the neck position?


----------



## toshiyap (Oct 31, 2010)

CS


----------



## technomancer (Oct 31, 2010)

Gitte said:


> so what do you suggest? what should i put in the neck position?



Actually I'd probably try the matching neck pickup before I went with anything else. I've gotten awesome cleans from unexpected pickups in the past (the Warpig from BKP and the Aldritch from Suhr neck pups come to mind off the top of my head)


----------



## whosdealin (Oct 31, 2010)

I know this pickup must sound great for Metal Rhythm but how is the lead tone ? How would it compare to any of the other BK's, Ive tried most of them


----------



## abstract (Nov 6, 2010)

Anybody have anything to say about the neck Aftermath? I've got my finger on the trigger and I'm ready to put in an order. There are so many different things I want from a neck pickup that I'm willing to make a blind leap (at least a blind leap into BKs contemporary range), but if anyone has some insight I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 6, 2010)

abstract said:


> Anybody have anything to say about the neck Aftermath? I've got my finger on the trigger and I'm ready to put in an order. There are so many different things I want from a neck pickup that I'm willing to make a blind leap (at least a blind leap into BKs contemporary range), but if anyone has some insight I'd love to hear it.



brother don't be doing any kinda blind leap

PM Zimbloth (Nick)

tell him your guitar, your gear and what kinda sound you are after and he will tell you what pickup you want

i know i'm not dissapointed


----------



## abstract (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, I went straight to the source (Tim that is) and I'm talking to him about possibly getting a ceramic prototype of the Aftermath neck (thanks to Nolly for recommending I ask about it). It's either that or the Painkiller.

For anyone interested I also asked Tim about the neck version. He said it's fat and very powerful at 11.5k with an A5 mag. I think there was a bit of confusion, especially over on the BK boards, about which magnet was in the production neck Aftermath. Anyway, I already have a neck Warpig and although it's great I want something more percussive and single-coily.

EDIT: Tim responded and said the neck model Nolly mentioned is exactly the same as the normal neck Aftermath, but with C instead of A5.


----------

